# Grove 5" wheels



## HAppyloop (Apr 26, 2017)

I had a look on the Grove 5" wheels.
http://www.groveaircraft.com/5series.html

The kit N° 50-201 / wheel N° 50-1M is advised for Pitts (S1,2A-B)
http://www.groveaircraft.com/aircraft.html

Why not the 51-201 / 51-1M for a Pitts S1 or S2A as the static load is still 800 pounds per wheel /1600 for the two, which is below the MTOW.
This is just to save 1 pound but why not?

Does anybody broke wheels yet?


----------

